# Previously Broken Femur/Rod in Leg



## Washy (22 Jul 2013)

Hello everyone,

My question is this I have my medical and Interview coming up in 3 weeks, and I`m concerned about the medical part. As you can see in my topic I have previously broken my femur with a full break plus spiral fracture for most of the length of the bone. I still have the rod in my leg and 12 gauge wire wrapped around 2/3 of the femur. I'm physically active everyday preparing myself running longer distances every week and weight training. 

The leg I broke does get sore from time to time but nothing I cant handle for the amount of activity I do at the moment. However, once I were to get into basic and I start being more active the pain may increase. Am I allowed to take Ibuprofen or any similar type of over the counter pain medication to better deal with the pain in the leg? And should I be worried about the medical? 

Also I have previously gone through a medical with my family doctor to clear me for the RCMP with no problems. If that helps with any answer I get.

Thanks,
Washy


----------



## Michael OLeary (22 Jul 2013)

Only the recruitment medical and review can give you a definite answer. Anything you get here is a wild guess based only on what you told us.


----------



## Mike_myers (24 Jul 2013)

When you're at basics you are not allowed to bring any drugs without a prescription. No vitamins, no aspirins, no protein, no advil. Everything you would need after shall be from the mir (the military hospital) which is provided at no cost.

Keep in mind that the amount of period you can miss during the basics are limited, I think it's 9 period -more than enough for being sick a full day- and there are other course for which you must be present, like first aid. Anyway there is no such waiting as in civilian hospital, usually you came in and out within a period.

I suggest that you get a prescription for whatever drugs you need for your condition before entering in the basics. My other advice is to make sure that your body have enough calcium (drink 2-3 glass of milk per day) because although it's relatively rare, stress fracture can happen (happened to one person in my pon with her feet). Make sure that you explicitly describe your medical condition so they can take the appropriate precaution, because I am not a doctor.

At the end of the day if your fracture is heeled there should be no problem except perhaps some discomfort in cold/humid condition like in farnham?


----------



## Washy (27 Jul 2013)

Thank you for the replies, since I posted this the pain has receded drastically I think it was the initial increase in activity that made it sore. 

I'm ready to begin my adventure with Basic!


----------



## gurks0711 (18 Apr 2016)

I am a current civilian prospect to the CAF. I got hit by a car as a pedestrian a couple years ago and was banged up pretty bad. Got a titanium rod in my femur and a bunch of scars. Right now I don't have any issues with mobility/exercising and pain. I can run/sprint/jump; I squat more than 1.5times my body weight and can deadlift slightly more than twice my body weight with relative ease (I weigh 185lbs) and repeatedly. I found some (un)reliable information from the US forums but don't know how relevant that information is for CAF.
I want to apply for ROTP, I have attended university but had to withdraw after the accident as the unavailability of courses would mean another two years (almost 20grand down the pipe) wasted. Long story short, what are the chances for a guy like me getting into the forces?
I was also considering COETP and I understand this is an army forum but anyone have experience with it as a mature applicant? and not to mention having a literal stick up their leg? ;D

I come from a Military family and have always had high respect for the men and women in uniform. I have always wanted to be a soldier. Should I just stop dreaming?


----------



## da1root (18 Apr 2016)

Good day,

During the application process, our recruiting medical personnel will assess your unique medical situation. A complete medical examination is necessary when assessing medical fitness for the Canadian Armed Forces. At this time, the Forces will be able to determine if any existing medical conditions would preclude your from joining.  This is also important when restrictions may limit the career choices being considered.

If you have specific medical questions you should contact the recruiting detachment nearest you and ask to speak with a member of the medical staff directly.

Best Regards,
Sgt Laen

PS. As per your question about people having experience with CEOTP I would suggest you use the search feature on the forum as I know CEOTP has been discussed and only Recruiters and DS Staff are allowed to post responses in the "Ask a CAF Recruiter" section.


----------



## Loachman (19 Apr 2016)

Welcome to Army.ca, gurks0711.

I have merged your thread with this one.

Please follow Sgt Laen's advice and use the Search Function before asking questions. There is a ton of information on this Site already, and there is no need to repeat most of it again and again.

As you work through existing threads, as a bonus to you, you will likely find answers to questions that have not even occurred to you yet.


----------



## gurks0711 (19 Apr 2016)

Thank You very much for the reply! I shall be making use of the search button more often from now on.


----------



## Loachman (19 Apr 2016)

My pleasure.

Qapla!


----------

